# Budget E-bike



## Michael45 (13 Nov 2018)

Tried my friends E-bike and loved it. Thinking about buying it for morning commutes to work because I get extremely sweaty if my ride my normal bike and there are no showers at work.  So the question is what would you recommend for a budget electronic bike?


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2018)

Michael45 said:


> Tried my friends E-bike and loved it. Thinking about buying it for morning commutes to work because I get extremely sweaty if my ride my normal bike and there are no showers at work.  So the question is what would you recommend for a budget electronic bike?



https://www.decathlon.co.uk/tilt-500-folding-electric-bike-black-id_8500547.html

Or 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/original-900-electric-hybrid-bike-36v-id_8399929.html

If you want a non folder.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2018)

Why not convert your existing bike? 
Plenty of kits around £3/500 depending on wheel motor or crank. Various options including power assist.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2018)

A kit is a good thought, not least because a 'budget' ebike will be Chinese and might struggle to stand up to a commute.

Lots of electrical problems are caused by connection/construction rather than component failure.

Your bike converted could be more reliable than a factory ebike if you are able to do the conversion meticulously.


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2018)

Michael45 said:


> Tried my friends E-bike and loved it. Thinking about buying it for morning commutes to work because I get extremely sweaty if my ride my normal bike and there are no showers at work.  So the question is what would you recommend for a budget electronic bike?


What budget???

I just bought a 2nd ebike from freeborn

Cube acid hybrid pro 400 2019 model for £1440.....

Its a spanking commuter machinr


----------



## jann71 (13 Nov 2018)

What make/model of bike did you try?


----------



## Michael45 (14 Nov 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Why not convert your existing bike?
> Plenty of kits around £3/500 depending on wheel motor or crank. Various options including power assist.


Great idea actually, will check it out. Thank you


----------



## Michael45 (14 Nov 2018)

jann71 said:


> What make/model of bike did you try?


Do not actually remember.. Will ask him.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (15 Nov 2018)

Have converted four bikes with various Cyclotricity kits, simple to do, and no problems


----------



## gbb (15 Nov 2018)

Phil Fouracre said:


> Have converted four bikes with various Cyclotricity kits, simple to do, and no problems


Thanks for the heads up re Cyclotricity, i just had a look, very interesting. We're looking for an ebike for my wife and i could just as well to convert her good condition hybrid, rather than buying a whole new bike. (apologies for jumping on someone elses post btw)


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Nov 2018)

Woosh supply kits as well as complete bikes.

Not especially cheap, but they are known to be helpful.

You may come across an unforeseen niggle or two fitting any kit, so having someone at the end of the phone is worthwhile.

I believe woosh will also advise on suitability before purchase.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/?hubkits


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Nov 2018)

How far is your commute? ( Because the battery on a budget bike may not be that good, and also budget bikes don't tend to have variable assistance levels, so the assistance is either off or on full, which gets through battery quicker than a variable assistance setup might).

My ebike is only good for about 15 miles per battery charge, because it is a single assistance level one, and because I am a fat so and so.....


----------



## tommaguzzi (4 Dec 2018)

I used a Yose Power kit from EBay.
£405 total Inc battery, top quality electrics, micro switched brake levers, pedal sensor, lcd screen, 36v 15a/h battery and charger plus a rear carrying rack. they even included some tools to fit it, which took me adout 3 hours.
the kit posted from Germany and in 2 years constant use has been faultless.


----------



## inuke (4 Dec 2018)

I can vouch for this bike, where I used to commute 6-8 months ago, I used to see this average weight fella riding one of this and that thing was not only fast but also consistent speed even going up small hills, I has to push myself a little more to pass him, not sure that was factory speed limit or if he somehow removed the speed limit, but I was suprised how such a "little" FOLDING bike with a little engine in the back wheel could go so fast with that guy on top of it.


----------

